# DT Swiss RR 1450 "mon chasseral" model



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Saw these in a shop...looked nice. They were white rims. The spokes were round (rather than bladed). Anyone have experience with these...especially how the finish is holding up?


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

I ordered the Mon Chasserals about a week ago. I'll post a review once I have some miles on them. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Looking forward to your review*

I see on their website that they weigh the same as the regular 1450s but have special attention in construction. Can you shed any more light on that aspect?



nocwrench said:


> I ordered the Mon Chasserals about a week ago. I'll post a review once I have some miles on them. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*I like the look of these, too...*

but what are they running? $800? more?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a set of the white 1450's last summer. Not sure if it was the same version as I don't recognize that name. I loved the wheels, but the white was a pain to keep clean. I live in Florida where it rains every day in the summer. The wheelset was too intensive in cleaning for me, so I traded with a local guy here who had a set of the standard 1450's in black. I bought them from ebay last summer BTW. Check there as they have a seller that carry's a lot of the 1450's, and usually has a set of the Oro with gold spokes listed as well.


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

Msrp: $950.00


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was looking at these wheels recently (got a new white frame on the way)...

$767.64 total with delivery included to the States from http://www.rullobike.com/en/main/frameset.php

or

$865 with delivery included if you live in Europe (the VAT tax sucks big time)


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

*I just picked up my wheels*

I was in the market for new wheels, and was interested in these DT Swiss wheels. I found a local shop that carried the 1450's. The owner of the shop indicated that he was selling several sets to local riders. He had both Mon Chasseral (white) and the tradtional silver. Despite what it says on DT's website, the shop said that the silver wheels weigh 30 grams less than the Mon Chasseral's (according to their scale). I paid $799 (the shop owner is willing to match internet pricing from larger cycling internet retailers).

One ride so far, but I will post again once I have more miles.


----------

